# black skirt tetra is sick



## vonsharon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, I have a 30 gallon tank with some cardinal tetras, a molly, a gourami, and 3 black skirt tetras. the tank is healthy, well established, good ph, temp, etc. I do 25% water changes weekly and treat the water I add to it. My problem is one of my black skirt tetras has a disease on it's dorsal fin. Originally, it appeared fuzzy and black. Now the fuzzy area is somewhat white and the tissue is eroding into the back of the tetra. I treated it with three rounds of antifungal, and it appeared to improve only moderately. I used API "fungus cure" which had 3 mg green B and 30 mg Acriflavine per 10 gallons of water. I think I need a new diagnosis and treatment. I do have the skills to manually douse the area with betadine, but am not sure if I should, can you help me? Thank you, Sincerely, Sharon


----------



## Gerardo756 (Jun 20, 2010)

It is quite possible that your fish has fin rot that is spreading so go out buy something to help that. anothedr thing is on how your fish got sick you said you had 3 black skirts which means that some of the other ones may have been picking on it and i would suggest becuse they are a shoaling fish that you go out and buy a few more to help spread out aggression after you cure your already sick fish.

Hope this helps


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

intrepet fin rot and fungus is a good choice.i'm currently using it and it works really good.follow the instructions and after dosing the tank today the fungus on the fish will clear up or disappear tomorrow like magic =) this is how to use it. remove all carbon and zeolite from the filter.make sure there's enough aeration in the tank if the fish start gasping at the surface add an airstone. calculate how much medication is needed for your tank then minus 10% or more depending on how much decoration,plants,substrate or anything else in the tank and warm water to dilute the medication. not too hot or the meds won't work to cold and the meds won't dilute.it should turn from opaque to clear once fully diluted.add by pouring over the surface of the whole tank.leave it for 7 days.after that romove 30% of the tank water and re-dose if the fish arent fully recovered or if it has fill it back with clean declorinated water and add the carbon and zeolite back into the filter to remove the traces of the medication. make sure the med is fully diluted cause if it meets the cold water un diluted it will turn into spheres and if the sphere land on the leaves of the plants it will cause sun burn spots on the leaves.


----------



## vonsharon (Aug 6, 2010)

Where do I find Intrepid Fin rot and Fungus? We have petco and petsmart and I have tried maracyn, API Fungus Cure and Pimafix antifungal. That is the extent of "fungus" medications carried by these chains. Curiously, at my wits end, I gently scooped her out and held her in a soft net while my husband swabbed the wound with a betadine swab. Then we rinsed her gently and thouroughly with tank water and replaced her. This morning she appears very much improved although leary of me at feeding time. 

I will definitely get a few more so there are five. They are a lovely fish.

Thank you so much for your help and replies. Sharon


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

not sure where your from so i wouldn't know but petsmart should have them. i've used maracyn and maracyn plus together to cure fungus before.quite messy if you ask me.it clouds up the water meaning more water changes the fungus din't clear up either so i bought Intrepet and it worked like magic for me.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my bala shark had a fungus growth on the tip of it's fin and it was lethargic i put him in the qt tank and dosed it with the meds the next day no fungus and the black color of the fin was back. no water changes needed up to 7 days was and added bonus if u ask me. plus i wouldn't dream adding maracyn to my planted aquarium because it clouds the water.


----------

